

Show HN: Stompflow, hassle-free project management - bevacqua
http://stompflow.com?hn

======
bevacqua
Hey there, I just launched the private beta for Stompflow, a lean project
management tool that offers a simple way to manage your sprints, milestones,
and categorize your issues or TODO lists.

[http://stompflow.com](http://stompflow.com)

At the moment it's completely free, and it'll be free until a while after the
beta period ends. Request an invite or leave me your email here and I'll make
sure to give you an account so you can try it out.

I'm building this on my own for now, so any help you can give me with your
advice, suggestions, feedback, promoting Stompflow, or even comments is all
immensely appreciated!

Thanks, Nico

